# Please tell me my eyes are playing tricks on me ...



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Time to play guess that chick!

Pru (Prudence) is the only light Brahma in our flock so I have nobody to compare her to. She is 15 weeks old. Please tell me that I'm not seeing sickle feathers and that my eyes are playing tricks on me and she'll be a hen! This will make the fifth chick out of the batch of 15 we got that were labeled pullets turn out to be a rooster. She also happens to be my husband's favorite!

Please help! If you have pics of your 15 week old Brahma pullets, please share them with me!


































Thanks guys!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks rooster to me, can you get a clearer shot


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a hen to me unless she has these thin saddle feathers that hand down in front of her tail on her back. I would expect a darker red comb at 15 weeks. At 15 weeks I would expect her to crow or attempt crowing. And she has that horizontal walk.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Tail feathers look like a roo


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm leaning towards rooster


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't know if it helps but these pics were taken weeks ago. Approximately 3 weeks ago to be exact, would've been 12 weeks old.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't tell by the picture,are the neck feathers rounded at tips or pointy?Pointy feathers-male.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

This one doesn’t preen itself, perpetual bed head, so it’s truly hard to tell if any feathers are pointy because they’re all over the place lol.


----------

